
In space, no one can hear you kernel panic - ohjeez
https://increment.com/software-architecture/in-space-no-one-can-hear-you-kernel-panic/
======
klingonopera
> _" The Orion spacecraft, designed to carry astronauts to the moon in a
> future crewed mission, will carry four computers, each with two processors
> working in parallel, the results of which have to agree."_

Wow, that's _octuple_ redundancy? Nice!

Also, is it true, I once heard that in space they still use 486s, since these
aren't suspect to cosmic radiation?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Older silicon simply had larger circuit elements (less integrated) so could
more easily survive a cosmic ray that scattered 1000 electrons across the
circuit.

